

Idea: Train Siri To Pay My Bills Online - newernpguy
http://firespotting.com/item?id=2101

======
tantalor
No. All those "actions on the internet" are opaque. They are designed for
human-computer interaction, not computer-computer.

For example, in your online bill pay scenario, whenever the bank's website
changes, the software will break at best and send money to the wrong account
at worst.

Do you really want Siri to have access to your bank account?

